# Flasheo celular chino



## amb (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, les cuento q hace ya bastante compre un celular de esos chino, mas especificamente, un FOSTON FS-80 (un simil i-phone), y resulta q haciendole unos ajustes en el volumen y demas en un menu de configuracion o menu ingeniero algo asi, toke sin querer la opcion high speed sim y el cel se apago y no encendio mas, lei por ahi q la unica solucion es flashear el cel, la cosa es q baje los programas, consegui el firmware original y no puedo hacerle nada :S cuando intento flashearlo me dice q no reconoce la memoria NOR, y q actualice el soft, lo hice y sucede lo mismo, alguien sabe como lo puedo solucionar, seria muy raro q se haya quemado o algo por el estilo porq lo unico q hice fue tocar esa opcion, y e leido q han logrado revivirlo, porfavor si alguien sabe algo necesito su ayuda hace como 6 meses q lo tengo ahi tirado al pobre y no lo use ni 2 semanas  jeje.. Mucchas gracias por su tiempo!

saludos


----------



## LUIS ALBERTO PINO (Dic 19, 2010)

Mira, creo la solucion es que la pila tieneun chip, hay que revivirlo con un pulso de voltaje, deve ser el mismo voltaje, pero un poco de mas amperaje, poquitito, y cuenta 50 segundos yluego desconectalo.

Yo tenia el mismo problema cel chino


----------



## amb (Dic 21, 2010)

LUIS ALBERTO PINO dijo:


> Mira, creo la solucion es que la pila tieneun chip, hay que revivirlo con un pulso de voltaje, deve ser el mismo voltaje, pero un poco de mas amperaje, poquitito, y cuenta 50 segundos yluego desconectalo.
> 
> Yo tenia el mismo problema cel chino



Hola luis, hace mucho intente hacer eso q me decis pero no me funciono, tal vez lo hice mal.. a que pila de referis? en parte del cel debo meterle esa tension? Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (May 10, 2012)

holas deseo saber trucos de mi celular chino nokia c3


----------

